# Paramedic school in WA



## TonyD1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have been debating on if i wanted to pursuit a paramedic career or not. Within the next two years i will be moving to seattle, wa and was looking at programs up there. I found one through UW and it mentioned something about the tuition being covered by a sponsoring agency. Does anyone know more about this? Or other paramedic programs in seattle for that matter. I can only find bits and pieces around the internet.


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.kingcounty.gov/healthservices/health/ems/MedicOne/careers.aspx

That page (and the others associated with it) will tell you all you need to know about becoming a paramedic in King County.  In a nutshell, apply with King County Medic One, and IF (big if) you are accepted, the will put you through UW/Harborview and give you a job after graduation.  If you graduate.

Or if that's not for you there are multiple other schools in Washington that teach paramedics.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2008)

If you're moving to Seattle, and don't want to deal with the Medic One thing, Tacoma Community College has a program. From what I understand, it's VERY competitive. (I've got my fingers and toes crossed, hoping I'm accecpted this spring for the Fall '09 program.)

http://www.tacomacc.edu/academics/areasofstudy/paramedic.aspx


----------



## TonyD1 (Dec 13, 2008)

nice. ya im applying to work as an EMT-b for a while up there anyways so i'll probably make my decision after that.


----------



## waemt09 (Jan 13, 2009)

*medic program*

If your willing to commute there is also a paramedic program ran by AMR in Vancouver, WA... ncti-online.com is the website.. I have applied there for the april start date.. Hear it's a good program so I hope I get it.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Jan 13, 2009)

Why go the "sponsoring" route and lock yourself into a contract?  Consider a school that allows federal student aid.  

My medic school is paid by two federal student loans (One subsidize, one not, so I only pay interest on the unsubsidized load).  A few students even qualified for a Pell Grant.   Bottom line is that I am not contracted to a company, so I can "shop" for a better paying job as a medic.

As far as 'Credit' goes, Missouri's DHE *GUARANTEES* a student loan regardless of credit as long as you have not defaulted on a student loan in the past.  Check with your state's DHE (Department of Higher Education).  Also, I don't have to start repaying the loan until 6 months after my program ends.

Just an idea for you to consider so you won't be "owned" by a company that paid for your training


----------



## waemt09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a valid point, out here though companies like King County Medic one you would want them to buy your way through school.  It is one of the premier programs in the country and the pay and benefits by working for them is unbeatable. It is a career job IF and when you get on with them.  
In my shoes even though I'm going to a school ran by AMR I currently don't work for them and I am paying my own way through, sure they guarantee me a job after I graduate, but that doesn't mean I have to work for them when I am out of school.


----------



## TonyD1 (Jan 13, 2009)

The main reason for doing any sort of sponsored schooling is solely due to the fact that I wouldn't be able to afford medic school on my own. I was considering loans (i've never had one) and that will probably end up being the route I go anyways. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 14, 2009)

waemt09 said:


> If your willing to commute there is also a paramedic program ran by AMR in Vancouver, WA... ncti-online.com is the website.. I have applied there for the april start date.. Hear it's a good program so I hope I get it.


Be careful about going to NCTI.  Yes, essentially everyone who goes there has a job very quick after finishing (with AMR...odd how that works out), and yes, the protocols you will operate under during your internship in the 'couve are fairly good, but that still does not make it a good school.  

There are people who will say it's a good school, but you're also going to find a lot in the surrounding area who have the exact opposite to say.  And from seeing some of the results that have come from it...yikes.


----------



## waemt09 (Jan 14, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> Be careful about going to NCTI.  Yes, essentially everyone who goes there has a job very quick after finishing (with AMR...odd how that works out), and yes, the protocols you will operate under during your internship in the 'couve are fairly good, but that still does not make it a good school.
> 
> There are people who will say it's a good school, but you're also going to find a lot in the surrounding area who have the exact opposite to say.  And from seeing some of the results that have come from it...yikes.



hey there, so I am curious maybe you can give me some insight.  Did ncti take over CESWA out of woodland?  Also what schools in Washington would you recommend out of the handful that are available?


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 14, 2009)

The Vancouver program is crap! They don't support you after the tuition is paid in any way what so ever. I had a friend who graduated from there and after paying their exhorbitant tuition was told he had to find his own place to take the NREMT-P exam. 

TCC is turning out great medics. I've seen a number of them and my husband's agency is one of the proctors for the students doing their clinicals. Very competitive, very affordable and good job placement after you are done. 

The Harborview program is extremely competitive. Unless you are associated with a King Co agency and are sent through them the few remaining spots are generally given to docs and nurses who want the opportunity to work with Oh Holy Sainted Michael Copass.

Central Washington University also has a very highly regarded Paramedic program which has the advantage of being an actual university with recognized college level AP and Pharmacology courses. Very high placement rates and students are often offered jobs from the agencies they work with during clinicals.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 14, 2009)

What she said.

I don't know a whole lot about Washington schools, other than NCTI in Vancouver (stay away), though I have heard a bit about Central Washington's program...good bits as well.

As far as I know the last school AMR/NCTI took over was CES in Oregon (and supposedly the program is pretty good...but it just started up so time will tell), but again, I don't know a whole lot about WA schools.

Hell, if you're willing to make the move to Vancouver, Portland is right across the river.  OHSU, PCC and maybe the AMR shop in Milwaukie (if they turn out to be good) are all right there.

Or just keep trying to get on with King Co. and go to Harborview.  Be my choice.


----------

